# Resolving sample references the easy way



## hbuus (Dec 30, 2009)

After a harddrive crash I have had to reinstall pretty much everything.
Luckily I keep a copy of all samples on an external drive for backup, so that was easy to copy over.
Now the problem is loading of my template in Kontakt.
It is a very simple template as of yet; it only contains the five string instruments.
However there is of course a bunch of patches for each (legato, staccato etc.)
When I try to load my template, I get the usual error from Kontakt stating that I have to resolve sample references.
I get the popup menu for every single Kontakt instance, asking me if I want to search the file system; manually locate the folder; and some other options which I can't remember off the top of my head.

My question is:
Can I somehow set up Kontakt to resolve those references automatically for every Kontakt instance by searching the database?

Right now, as I said above, *I* have to decide for each and every instance of Kontakt.
With only five instances loaded, this is perhaps managable.
But later on when my template grows, this could be a real annoyance.

Hope it is clear what I mean here.

What do you guys do?

Thanks.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## musicpete (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is what I do: Save each Kontakt instances patches as a multi. That will make it remember the paths for each sample. Then save the template under a new filename.

Works for me. I hope I understood you correctely, though.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 31, 2009)

Henrik,

If you don't mind paying some money for a solution: http://www.redmatica.com/Redmatica/ProManager3.html (Redmatica's ProManager3). 
Works very well. Used to be EXS-only, but is now compatible with Kontakt3 and a few other sampler formats as well.

_


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 31, 2009)

hey ...here is a good way of dealing with sample paths when changing harddrives and such:

...NKM files\multis in a cubase project reffers to a location on a specific drive (absolute sample paths), and as long as that is the same, there will not be a missing samples dialog in the first place.


The problem is that when we replace a drive, it gets reassigned with a different driveletter and name, and thus the original sample location is "gone", and kontakt does not know where the samples are anymore...so just be consistant about naming your drives...and there is no problem. Very simple. 

So always use the same drive letter and folder structure, say ..name your kontakt drive(s) as "x - Kontakt library 1. " So whenever you have to replace the drive....just rename the drive letter and drive name accordingly, copy the contents (offcourse keep the filestructure the same as the original) ..-and there will be no more missing samples in either Single pathces, multis, or cubase projects.

perosnally my driveletters are always x-y-z---no matter what system or drive im using atm...this way, the samples will never come up "missing"..even when i change computers and try opening up old projects.


----------



## hbuus (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

musicpete:
I will look into saving things as multis.
I have been considering doing this for my template anyway.
It will allow me to build it a little at a time, instead of having to load one gigantic template into RAM first, before I can add a single extra instrument to it 

re-peat:
I wouldn't mind paying a bit of money for a solution, but I am on pc, not Mac. Thus ProManager3 is not an option for me. It looks like quite an interesting program though. I like that you can add metadata to patches. Kontakt 4 has an improved way of handling its instrument database though; I think metadata is part of it. I will upgrade to that at some point.

Pzy-Clone:
That is a really simple and yet very clever solution! The problem here was that the system automatically generated the drive letter for the new drive. But I'm sure you can rename it. I will look into this!

Henrik


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 1, 2010)

Henrik:
Yes every system generates a new drive letter, thats part of the problem...but you can rename both the drive and rearrange the drive letters yourself, i tell you...this has saved me sooo much time ...no more "24.987 samples are missing" ....from older or imported projects. On BIG templates or projects, this can take aloooong time to resolve.
You can reassign a free drive letter and change the name of the drive at any time.
oh...but dont do that with your OS drive\partition tho...


Also:Musicpete....Saving things as a multi will not help in this regard, i fail to see the logic behind this...? Multis are saved with Absolute filepaths, reffering to a fixed location...but if that location dissapears, how does this help?
And in any event, you will still have to relocate the missing samples first, which is what we want to avoid here in the first place.


----------



## hbuus (Jan 1, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> On BIG templates or projects, this can take aloooong time to resolve.
> You can reassign a free drive letter and change the name of the drive at any time.
> oh...but dont do that with your OS drive\partition tho...


Yes, that's what I thought!
About renaming OS drive\partition - hmm, after the recent harddrive crash, I am running with just one harddrive.
Thus Windows, Cubase, samples, in short: everything, is on that one drive.
There is only one partition too. 

What happens if I rename the OS partition? Risk of no-boot?

Luckily the harddrive that crashed did so within the time period covered by the guarantee.
Having returned it a few weeks ago, I expect to receive a new one free of charge before too long.
Then I can put my samples on that drive, just as I did before the crash.
And rename the drive letter on that drive.

What a great idea!
Thanks for sharing  

Henrik


----------

